# Sacramento Kings



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

Are the kings overrated ?


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

Overrated? I wouldnt go that far. I think Rick Fox said it best when he said the Kings should just win something other than the Pacific Division title before they start boasting about how great they are. 

IMO, the Kings greatest problem is mental. Their lack of mental toughness will be their downfall once again. The fact that their "leader", Chris Webber has no mental toughness what so ever is going to be a HUGE problem for them.

Last night's game was a clear example of what im talking about. The Lakers got into Webber's head. When he got popped in the mouth by Malone and just slumped over holding onto the ball and basically quitting on the play was pathetic.

Damn Webber. *MAN UP CWEBB! MAN UP!!*

Im not even a Kings fan and its embarrasing to me.

Whenever anything goes wrong, Webber whines and quits. IMO, Webber will be the downfall of the Kings this year. 

A coincidence that the Kings start to struggle for the first time all year when Webber returns to the lineup?

I dont think so.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think Kings are overrated with Webber. They certainly don't look like the championship team that they claim they are right now. They've lost several in a row, and they didn't just lose, they've been embarrassed by some god awful teams.

People thought Webber was the last piece to the King's puzzle. A lot of ppl were saying "look how good the kings are even without webber" and how they'd have a better record with Webber in the lineup. I think Webber doesn't make the Kings a worse team, he's just a little rusty right now. He needs to find himself soon or the Kings would be in major trouble.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i don't know about webber. he's playing, but according to penny hardaway it takes two *years* to get used to that sort of injury. he might nor ever be the same again, he sure doesnt look it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets not blame this on Webber... Its an absolutely ridiculous argument... Lets not kid ourselves, the whole Kings TEAM is playing like ****... Peja Bibby VLADE Miller are all playing like ****... Its not JUST Webbers fault...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The people who claim they are title contenders are overrating them, but they are indeed a very good regular season team. If we ever see that 2002 WCF fire from the Kings again, they could be great, but I haven't seen that fire in nearly 2 years in the playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> The people who claim they are title contenders are overrating them, but they are indeed a very good regular season team. If we ever see that 2002 WCF fire from the Kings again, they could be great, but I haven't seen that fire in nearly 2 years in the playoffs.


Title contenders are overrating them? Thats funny...:laugh:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

They aren't overrated. They are just playing horrible defense in every 1st quarter. Adelman needs to start Brad for the rest of the season after Bobby gets back. I think he's been hesistant to because he wants to have a high level of play when the bench is put in. I think it's more important that the Kings start games on a high note, than to be more competative than the other team's bench in the second quarter. Once Bobby comes back, they do not need Brad to be their 6th man and he needs to start to get his minutes. It's no coincidence that the Kings always seem to start playing better when he is put into the lineup.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> The people who claim they are title contenders are overrating them, but they are indeed a very good regular season team. If we ever see that 2002 WCF fire from the Kings again, they could be great, but I haven't seen that fire in nearly 2 years in the playoffs.


If they aren't title contenders, the Lakers sure as hell aren't. The Kings have been playing more consistantly all season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Title contenders are overrating them? Thats funny...:laugh:


Laugh away. :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh::laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh::laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh::laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> If they aren't title contenders, the Lakers sure as hell aren't. The Kings have been playing more consistantly all season.


Sadly for Kings fans, if playing consistently during the regular season was all that mattered the Kings would have won titles in 2002 and 2003. As it stands, the Lakers won in 2002 and the Spurs won in 2003.


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

They have a bad coach in Adelman. They should fire him and hire anybody else. I am sure there are lots of coaches who would love loads of talent there.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

No, not overated. ESPN, and TNT always talks about their offense, which is beautiful to watch. But they need to work on their defense, and rebounding. If they don't, the Lakers are going to embarass them again in the playoffs, almost garaunteed.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I had said this before he came back, they need to bring him off the bench and work him into things. You dont just bench a guy like Brad Miller whos been having an all star season playing within a system that has got them the best record in the league. How are you going to mess around with that kind of chemistry assuming Webber will be able to fill in what Millers been doing? You bring Webber off the bench, hes not Duncan or KG where he can carry his team on both sides of the court. The Kings franchise "player" is their balanced attack and chemistry. Throwing in a piece that hasnt played all year, into a team in late season form is a huge mistake. 

Unfortunetly I could see Webber being upset about coming off the bench, where as Brad Miller has taken it in stride like a winner.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I had said this before he came back, they need to bring him off the bench and work him into things. You dont just bench a guy like Brad Miller whos been having an all star season playing within a system that has got them the best record in the league. How are you going to mess around with that kind of chemistry assuming Webber will be able to fill in what Millers been doing? You bring Webber off the bench, hes not Duncan or KG where he can carry his team on both sides of the court. The Kings franchise "player" is their balanced attack and chemistry. Throwing in a piece that hasnt played all year, into a team in late season form is a huge mistake.
> 
> Unfortunetly I could see Webber being upset about coming off the bench, where as Brad Miller has taken it in stride like a winner.


Totally agree. Brad Miller needs to be starting. It's about time that the #1 option becomes Stojakovic. Webber's elbow jumper has pretty much gone awry, and his post game has deteriorated. He needs play more of a Brad Miller roll, but with the cash he's getting, I see him gunning up untimely shots, and pouting if he goes to the bench.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

the kings are just having a stretch of bad games and last night solitified that........... nothing to take to the heart, if they can get their act together again they'll be the favorites to with the title


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Maybe the Kings are just like the Philadelphia Eagles of the last 3 years, always a string team just never gets to the finals.
They still aren't the team to beat though, that honors always goes to the last champion the Spurs. Until they get beat everyone is trying to get their title.


----------

